# Beavertail B2 snook fishing.



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice video. When I get into those small snook I like to throw 4lb mono on an ultralight combo. Lots of fun and a crappie jig is very hard to beat for those little guys.


----------



## JTFD (Dec 30, 2015)

good stuff!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

You should try fishing that bridge at night on an incoming.....


----------



## JTFD (Dec 30, 2015)

ill have to give that a shot!


----------

